# recall in cali, and now dallas



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

so this guy has been owner of the team for what two days now and he is already running us into the ground worse than gray davis ran california into the red ink. Ive been busting my arse getting the word out that i am down to deal (i have personally PMed all owners and GMs of any team with any worthwhile players). Been trying even harder to get in contact with him to approve one of the many trades i have put together with no response. he wont even respond to my list of wanted players/untouchable players. I put together a couple different trades that would have easily put us over the top, i had a three way trade going that would have given us one of the craziest front lines ever seen and the signing rights to a top euro. But to no avail; instead he trades away our second best asset jsut so we can have raef play center for 48 minutes a game.

I thought the whole point of this league was to get the whole forums involved with this league. Not having one guy who never answers to anyone just going along with his Donald Sterling impersonation. I thought thats why there was 2 of us; so there could be some sort of checks and balances. If this is his idea of a start i dont want him embarassing my team like this. 

please, i dont want anyone to think i am jsut completely railing this trade. After nash, white chocolate is second on my list of fav PG (not best, favorite). Battier is a great player too, and hell duke has been my favorite college team since the UK shot. But, you cant trade our only true center and not get any size back what-so-ever. Even more so.... nash could have gotten so much more value than that trade. Not only is he a top-flight PG, he is a top -flight PG with an expiring contract

So Tristan, Dragnsmke, steveMC, INTELLECT, and anyone else with a mavs avatar by their name... please help me in asking popeyejones in stepping down and handing over the ownership to me, someone who will actually try to get you involved and make sure this game is fun for all of us.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I saw that trade... I wondered why he would do something that stupid.


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

thank god... i needed some sort of validation.... i thought it was just me


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

Where are you guys peepin' this stuff?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Stinger</b>!
> Where are you guys peepin' this stuff?


fantasy forum


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

My eyes!!! They're hurting from the trade!!!


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Now if Mills and Shane are traded for Jermane O'Neil PJ can redem himself.... otherwise this is bullshiznit


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

is he working with you now?


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

since than i have PMed him once to ask him if he finally did have any answers on the list of players/ideas i sent him or any further ideas himself. He PMed me back saying he had deleted all my mails so i would need to rewrite them which i declined to do. when i need him to approve something ill trry hitting him up again


----------

